
T-Mobile gets the iPhone, Apple gets fast new HSPA+ network - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/03/20/t_mobile_gets_the_iphone_apple_gets_fast_new_hspa_network.html
======
apress
Pretty sure T-Mobile's 3G HSPA+ network runs on spectrum frequencies that are
incompatible with AT&T iPhone. Definitely not the same as AT&T's. For example,
the GSM-based Nexus S sold in the US works as a voice phone on AT&T or
T-Mobile but can only do 3G data on T-Mobile.

